# New short-haired Havanese owner



## JennyRobertson (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I've had my short-haired Havanese, Tilly, for a little over a year now. She's a great little dog, and we're training for agility trials. 

Sorry if it isn't protocol to introduce myself. I'm excited to find other Havanese owners, even if she's short-haired (aka shavanese). 

Does anyone know the frequency with which short-haired Havanese pop up in the population? I think for any two dogs who are known to carry a copy of the "fur" gene (as opposed to the normal Havanese "hair" gene) that it would be about 25% (because it's recessive, so you need two copies to get fur), but I wonder how many dogs being bred have that dormant recessive gene.

Jenny


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome Jenny!
I don't have an answer to your question, but we NEED to see pictures of your little Tilly...We LOVE pictures on this board!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jenny. There are a couple of other Short Hair Hav owners here. I can't answer your question about genetics but wanted to say Welcome!
We'd love to see a photo of Tilly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Jenny! Welcome to the forum. Where do you and Tilly live?

I don't know the perentages, but every breed sees the recessive gene pop up for coat eventually. The short-haired breed will get an occasional long-haired dog and the long-coated breeds get the short-hairs. I just saw a long-coated Weimerainer (sp) and that was bizarre. The coat makes such a major difference in appearance, as you know. The Short-haired Havs remind me of a tiny retriever.  

What color is your Tilly? It seems most of the Shavanese I've seen are the buff or red color (and I've seen a chocolate pigmented one also), but I haven't seen many at all.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

When we were looking for a havanese pup in the spring of 2008, I came across this short-hair havanese in Nebraska. All white. 2 of the 3 in the litter were short hair. We did not go look at him cause I didn't want a dog that sheds. But he is a cutie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Eva has a short coat, Todd, and he's a sweetie! Please post photos and WELCOME!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:Jenny! We can't wait to see pics of your little girl!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. The only price of admission is pictures of your little one. We do have a few short haired havanese in the group and they are absolutely adorable. 

Stick around, you're going to love it here.


----------



## harrach (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jenny,

Its nice to meet you , I'm Carol, and I also have a short haired Havanese! Here's a picture of Penny (our Havanese) and our Ragdoll cat who's about twice her size!


----------



## JennyRobertson (Oct 5, 2009)

*posting pictures?*

Hi everyone! Boy, you guys *are* a welcoming bunch!

We live in the San Francisco Bay area, although closer to San Jose and SF.

I tried to put some pictures in an album I made in my space in Gallery on the Forum, but am not having much luck. I'm not sure what's wrong!

In the meantime, for those of you that CAN'T WAIT, here's a link to pictures of Tilly:

http://howbigissam.smugmug.com/Other/Tilly/5364740_7u33g#328365199_7FYgZ

It's garbled, but maybe it will work. Or, you can use this tinyURL:

http://tinyurl.com/yjzugf5

Tilly is mostly white, with black ears and a black spot on her rear. She's also spotted black over much of her body, which makes for a funny look. People say she looks like a miniature Boarder Collie. Thankfully, she doesn't have the slightest bit of BC obsessiveness in her, and isn't nearly as fast. I'd have a really hard time on the agility course if she was! Those Boarder Collies are like lightening.

Jenny


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 
Tilly is a very pretty girl-Todd's going to like her!!

Carol your cat is beautiful-I heart Ragdolls.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tilly is very pretty! Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jenny~ Tilly is adorable and she looks like she enjoys life! Getting to play in the sand...I'm envious! I'm glad that she isn't spoiled like the rest of our Havs and isn't allowed on the furniture !:welcome:
Debbie*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! She's sure got the ticking gene, too! And her little black back leg--she's a doll. Eva will surely see this soon and be posting about it...in fact, I'll e-mail her to get her attention.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Tilly is adorable. There is a large active HAV club in your area. Surely someone from there will see this and tell you all about it!
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay! Welcome to the Forum 
I love seeing other smooth coats on the forum
Todd, my Hav is almost a year and a half and he and Tilly have so many of the same facial expressions.. she's adorable! 
I've talked with several Hav Breeders about the SH gene and it's really hit or miss.You don't see SH's unless both parents are carriers but I've been hearing that testing for the SH gene isn't far off...I kind of hope (for my own sake) that they don't find a inexpensive way to test for it..that would mean no more SH's in the future and I can't imagine not having a little Todd in my life.. 
You're in Hav heaven..Cali has some of the best playdates


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Jenny:

Welcome -- Tilly is absolutely adorable! We need to get together and trade agility stories, as Chaucer is training in agility, too. (Hmm&#8230;I wonder if we use the same trainer???)

By the way, I am also the coordinator of that active HAV club that Carole (mellowbo) mentioned. We'd love to have you and Tilly join in on our playdates. In fact, we have a "Havaween Party" coming up this month (10/25) down on the Peninsula. Hopefully you can make it. Here's the link to our group's site so you can find out more about us: www.Meetup.com/SFHavanese


----------



## JennyRobertson (Oct 5, 2009)

We're doing agility training with Anne Kajava in Redwood City. There's a little Coton in our class, named Lilly, who looks just like Tilly would look, if she was a regular Havanese. I'll have to take a picture tonight. It's really funny to see them together.

So far we haven't done any competing. I don't know the name of what stage the class is, but we haven't even done all the equipment yet. We're just starting to have the dogs go across a working teeter. 

I should post something in the agility area...

Jenny


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwwwww, Tilly is such a pretty girl! Such expressive eyes : )


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jenny and Tilly. Tilly is so cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JennyRobertson said:


> Hi everyone! Boy, you guys *are* a welcoming bunch!
> 
> We live in the San Francisco Bay area, although closer to San Jose and SF.
> 
> ...


Jenny, the pictures are probably too large for the gallery to be able to upload, but no worries. If you shrink them, you'll probably get them uploaded easily. Many of us have the same problem. (I think there is even a link on the main page about shrinking the image size.)

The local Havanese club has a meeting this Sunday in Pleasanton if you're free to join us. It is 10:45 at the fairgrounds. In fact, if you want to make your way over to the Fremont side of the bay by 10am, we can ride over together. Throw me a private message if you're free and interested. I'm on the board of directors and will be going with one of my own, although this is basically for humans, not dogs. (Kathy, Elaine & Susan, who also post here are all on the board too.)

Glad to have you here and hope to meet you and Tilly soon!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Welcome! Yay, sounds like we are neighbors! Phoebe and I are in Menlo Park, and there seem to be a few other Havs very close by. We have had playdates with several Havanese. 
Sounds like your Tilly is essentially the same coloration as Phoebe- a white parti dog (black spots) with spot on the rump and dark on the eyes, and the Belton gene- which causes little black spots or "ticking" on parts of the white! 
PM me if you want to have a doggie play date.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Tilly is ADORABLE!! She has the same little spots on her belly that my Miley has....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......She is a pretty girl!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jenny and Tilly. :wave:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*welcome Jenny welcome Tilly!!*


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

What a cutie-pie! Love the expressive eyes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Was she the only short hair in her litter?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

JennyRobertson said:


> We're doing agility training with Anne Kajava in Redwood City. There's a little Coton in our class, named Lilly, who looks just like Tilly would look, if she was a regular Havanese. I'll have to take a picture tonight. It's really funny to see them together.
> 
> So far we haven't done any competing. I don't know the name of what stage the class is, but we haven't even done all the equipment yet. We're just starting to have the dogs go across a working teeter.
> 
> ...


Jenny:

Ah well, it looks like we're not using the same trainer, but I have definately heard good things about Anne! I can't wait to see the photo of Lilly and Tilly together. (I love that the names of the two look-alikes sound alike!)

I look forward to meeting you soon!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jenny! Welcome to the forum, I am glad you found this great online Havanese community. Tilly is very cute, love her face!!! I hope you can come to the club meeting that Kimberly posted earlier. It will be at the Pleasanton fairgrounds. Many from your area are expected to attend. We are a fun group of people who LOVE our "neezers".


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jenny! Tilly is just beautiful. Thank you for sharing her pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Jenny! Tilly is adorable!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Jenny and welcome to the forum!! She does look a little like a BC but our havs don't have that personality (thank goodness unless you're a very active person).  She looks like she might have the ticking gene which can be really pretty as they get more black hair. Who did you get her from? She's a doll.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome!! I just saw all your pictures at your site. What a beautiful little girl Tilly is! I love the ones of her resting against you, esp. when she looks at the camera. I think it's great that there are already quite a few forum members in your area. I'm hoping you decide to join in on some of the gatherings there. Those west coasters are a fun bunch.


----------

